# New-to-me Jamis Eclipse



## Schmed (Aug 4, 2003)

Started looking at new bikes and the Jamis Eclipse intrigued me - "high-end" steel, low weight, decent components, etc.

New Eclipses are $3200, and although that might be a fair price for a good bike, it seems the market doesn't bear that cost for a steel bike. Plus, $3200 was over my budget!

So... some diligent googling, and I found an Eclipse on Craiglist. A few million emails back and forth, one PrayPal, a little waiting, and here's the bike. The original owner sold the cool American Classic wheels for some low-end Shimanos. I'll probably upgrade at some point, but for now, I need to get out and ride!


----------



## Rollin (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice bike, enjoy.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Jamis makes good stuff but the $3200 price tag was too high. You could get custom steel for that much. I thought it would be a solid buy in the $2300 range. I like the panels and the whole setup.


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice and I like the panels also!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice! I don't know why, but it doesn't seem that Jamis gets the press that many other manufacturers do, yet I've only read/heard good things about them. Glad to see this bike found a good home.


----------



## CJSB (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm getting ready to sell my 2007 Jamis Eclipse. It is in mint condition, with very low miles. If anyone is interested, send me a message and we can talk details.


----------



## ghopke (Dec 3, 2006)

What size and color?


----------



## CJSB (Oct 15, 2008)

If you look up 2007 Jamis Eclipse, there only is one color. It is black CF and the steel is grey/silver.


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

acckids said:


> Jamis makes good stuff but the $3200 price tag was too high. You could get custom steel for that much. I thought it would be a solid buy in the $2300 range. I like the panels and the whole setup.


I don't know why people say that, you'd be extremely hard pressed to have a custom Reynolds 853 frame built and painted then built with a carbon fork, Ultegra and American Classic wheels. Not from any reputable builder would that be possible.

Anyway to the OP, I love the bike. I have a 2011 Eclipse and it's fantastic. I hope you're enjoying yours just as well!


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

acckids said:


> Jamis makes good stuff but the $3200 price tag was too high. You could get custom steel for that much. I thought it would be a solid buy in the $2300 range. I like the panels and the whole setup.


I don't know why people say that, you'd be extremely hard pressed to have a custom Reynolds 853 frame built and painted then built with a carbon fork, Ultegra and American Classic wheels. Not from any reputable builder would that be possible.

Anyway to the OP, I love the bike. I have a 2011 Eclipse and it's fantastic. I hope you're enjoying yours just as well!


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice bike. I had a 2005 Jamis Quest until recently. It used the Reynolds 631 steel and a carbon fork. Super smooth riding bike. It won Bicycling Magazine's "Best Value Enthusiast Road Bike" that year. MSRP was around $1200, but I paid significantly less, and it was a fantastic bike in that price range.

The Eclipse is a step up from my Quest in both tubing and components, so that should be a super sweet riding bike. I'm also a lot less wary of buying a used steel bike compared to buying a used carbon or aluminum bike.


----------



## Biffster (Mar 13, 2011)

I too looked for a used eclipse but to no avail. Went to all the lbs and one of them carried the Jamis line. They had a leftover 2010 *Jamis Quest *in my size. I've never ridden an eclipse so I really can't compare, but the Quest road great and was spec'd out with shimano 105 or better parts and Mavic Aksium wheels (sealed no maintenance hubs). The frame on the Quest is Reynolds 631 instead of the 853 on the eclipse, however both bikes on the Jamis website sound like they have the same 1 piece carbon fork and forged stays. I'm very happy with purchase and would definitely recommend anybody looking at an eclipse or another steel road bike check out the Quest as well.


----------



## cooljavy (Mar 30, 2009)

CJSB said:


> If you look up 2007 Jamis Eclipse, there only is one color. It is black CF and the steel is grey/silver.


Hi, do you still have the bike for sale? if so, what size is it? Thanks!


----------



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

I sell Jamis (covers my floor). Great bikes all around. I ride the 2011 Eclipse in hilly north nj. Love this bike. Smooth, stiff, light, and handles great. 

At $3200 for a loaded 853 steel frame is actually very good. 600 series steel is cheaper. Also take note that the American Classic wheels are an $1100 set. I actually ride these wheels for road in summer, Cyclocross in fall, and winter commute. Going into my 3rd Cross season and they run straight and strong. 

If you wanted an eclipse for less I would trade out the wheel set and give you a med quality wheel set that is found on most bikes in $2-3K range.

When used is hard to find it means that no one wants to sell a good thing.


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

nickt30 said:


> I sell Jamis (covers my floor). Great bikes all around. I ride the 2011 Eclipse in hilly north nj. Love this bike. Smooth, stiff, light, and handles great.
> 
> At $3200 for a loaded 853 steel frame is actually very good. 600 series steel is cheaper. Also take note that the American Classic wheels are an $1100 set. I actually ride these wheels for road in summer, Cyclocross in fall, and winter commute. Going into my 3rd Cross season and they run straight and strong.
> 
> ...


Very true! For the volume they've sold you don't see many of them for sale. I sell them too and ride the '11 Eclipse. I love the American Classics as well, thats awesome you use them for cross. I'll have to get some pictures up of mine with the full Sram Red on it now.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice bike! I have the 2010 Jamis Quest that I bought about a month ago and love, love, love it! I can imagine the Eclipse would just be even more love!


----------



## NolaBike (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been riding a Jamis Eclipse, 2006 since I bought it new as a factory hold over in 2008 and honestly, I am still reluctant to replace the frame after over 8,000 miles. The 2006 is an 854/carbon mix and it is honestly the best ride I have ever owned. I have upgraded nearly every thing else but the frame.

Happy riding, they last forever.


----------

